# My Service Setup



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's what I use for service work, mainly residential. 

It starts off with the tray, this is a Husky and costs about $6. It's strong as hell, I have about 12 of these loaded with various tools and material for different tasks. I like it because there is extra space in which I can load it with the tools and material I will need for each task I may be doing at that time. All the tools and stuff gets thrown into it so it's easy to move on to the next area and everything is easy to grab out of it, no digging around.

View attachment 27893




Then we got a little Tough Case filled with bits, tips, shanks, etc. Along with the M12 drill I can do a lot, even drill down thru top plates or up thread bottom plates into walls. 

On the right is a Cadweld case filled with wirenuts, connectors, staples, every kind of screw you can imagine, wagos, and a bunch of other little stuff that comes in handy. 

Then there's the pair of Cobra's and the drill bit case filled with #12 and #14 pigtails of various colors.


View attachment 27894




An then finally my pouch setup, I've been using this setup for many years. I used to keep the tools either in my back pocket or int he front pouch pocket, but they would make holes so I bought the 4-pocket pouch to hold them, it works out really well.


View attachment 27895


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

do you work out of a pickup truck?

Looks like the photos were taken in the bed of one


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be buying a van very soon.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Just get a canopy for your truck.. WAY cooler than a van.

I have the A.R.E. DCU and love it. You can store all your tools in the side compartments, and all your material in the bed. It's even better with a bedslide.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No way, I am getting a high roof van with high shelving.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> Just get a canopy for your truck.. WAY cooler than a van.


The cool factor has no place in choosing a service truck.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> The cool factor has no place in choosing a service truck.


Well he already has a truck, so there would be no choosing. He can just continue to be cool.

Or he could go get a van, like every other plumber out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm gonna keep my truck and get a van in addition to it. I never got commercial plates for my truck, it's just got a couple magnets on the sides.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I'm gonna keep my truck and get a van in addition to it.


Why!? Your lady too good to ride shotgun in a plumber van on one of your hot dates?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> An then finally my pouch setup, I've been using this setup for many years. I used to keep the tools either in my back pocket or int he front pouch pocket, but they would make holes so I bought the 4-pocket pouch to hold them, it works out really well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 27895


That is a sexy pouch setup. I think I know someone who runs the exact same rig, and loves it. :whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

FastFokker said:


> Well he already has a truck, so there would be no choosing. He can just continue to be cool.
> 
> Or he could go get a van, like every other plumber out there. :thumbsup:


F*ck climbing into the back of a pickup to get material. I have a cap on my personal truck, and absolutely hate trying to get anything out of it. I can deal with a van, since I can reach 80% of the stuff I need from the back or side door, but screw climbing into that thing all the time.

Plumbers around here run cutaways with Hackney style bodies. I don't know of any that run a regular van. I do know one that has a Nissan NV high roof, and he loves it.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> F*ck climbing into the back of a pickup to get material.


I agree.. Bedslide all the way!

You can use almost 100% of the cargo space and never have to crawl or climb into anything, ever.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I like it hack. I roll the same way. I have several bucket/tray setups for different specific tasks. terminating, little rigid, big rigid, rack building, trapeze making, etc etc. works great for me. looks like you're perfecting your method


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

is that the whole belt-pouch/ dont look like anywhere near enough stuff there! or am i carrying way to much for my age?:001_huh::laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

papaotis said:


> is that the whole belt-pouch/ dont look like anywhere near enough stuff there! or am i carrying way to much for my age?:001_huh::laughing:


The latter. :laughing:

I used to carry a full tool pouch, then a material pouch on the other side of my belt with more tools and crap in it. Then I realized for 90% of my work I use my linemans, a straight blade screwdriver, a phillips, strippers, and a utility knife. I keep those in my rig, and if I need anything else they go in a pouch of the Carhartt apron or into one of my back pockets. This rig is 25 lbs lighter than my last one, and I definitely feel it at the end of the day. :thumbup:

If humans were supposed to carry 40 lbs on their waists on a daily basis we would have pouches like kangaroos.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> I agree.. Bedslide all the way!
> 
> You can use almost 100% of the cargo space and never have to crawl or climb into anything, ever.


Yeah that is much easier than a van, especially on a rainy day.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Yeah that is much easier than a van, especially on a rainy day.


Sarcasm, right? I don't actually follow you though, what's bad about it?

It rains for 6 months straight here.. I don't have a problem. You get wet walking out to a van, I get wet walking out to a truck. You carry in material from a van and get wet, I carry in material from the truck and get wet. 

I mean to each their own.. I need seats for my kids, so I have to have a crew cab, van wont work. But other than the sweet walk-ins like the Nissan and Sprinter, I don't see the benefit of a van.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> Sarcasm, right? I don't actually follow you though, what's bad about it?
> 
> It rains for 6 months straight here.. I don't have a problem. You get wet walking out to a van, I get wet walking out to a truck. You carry in material from a van and get wet, I carry in material from the truck and get wet.
> 
> I mean to each their own.. I need seats for my kids, so I have to have a crew cab, van wont work. But other than the sweet walk-ins like the Nissan and Sprinter, I don't see the benefit of a van.


I walk to the van, I get inside where it is dry, I find all I need, than I walk back to the job. I get less wet and all my tools and stock stay out of the rain.

Seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah that is much easier than a van, especially on a rainy day.


Yeah. If I had to carry that much stuff all day I'd have a KUV body like scott has. I only have my truck loaded like that is when I help on supply runs, most times I have a nearly empty bed.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

They make vans with a second row of seats, nrp3 has a Sprinter like that.

Having material and tools neatly laid out on van shelves is 10 times better than having it packed into tubs and containers and put on a slider like in that picture.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I walk to the van, I get inside where it is dry, I find all I need, than I walk back to the job. I get less wet and all my tools and stock stay out of the rain.
> 
> Seems pretty straight forward.


One time, on a rainy day, I climbed into the back of the van and closed the slider behind me. I grabbed what I needed, and it was then that I realized the child locks had been activated on the slider and rear doors. 

It took me 15 minutes to clear enough crap out of the way, and to find a tool to open the bulkhead door from the cargo side. Thankfully no one saw. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> the child locks had been activated on the slider and rear doors.


You are not alone.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah. If I had to carry that much stuff all day I'd have a KUV body like scott has. I only have my truck loaded like that is when I help on supply runs, most times I have a nearly empty bed.


He was being sarcastic, it just was hard to tell. lol

I'm the same... usually my bed only has a few things in it. The only time I fill the hell out of it, like in that picture above is on new construction. Either way in that case, with a van or truck, you gotta carry that crap into the house!

My point of the bedslide is that you don't ever need to climb into a truck bed. I do enough crawling in attics and crawlspaces, I don't want to do it in my vehicle too. No crawling in a truck, no crawling in a van. Aint got time foh dat!

As for my tools, they are in the side storage compartments on the utility canopy, out of the rain, but real easy access. I do love it.

I didn't know about a second row seating Sprinter with storage in back.. but sounds damn expensive! Probably is nice though.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

well darn. I was considering switching back to a pickup. Now I am not sure what way to go.
Like many others here. I need extra seats. but I will be damned if I go into huge debt buying a nissian or sprinter


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I've seen/done custom welded seats for a second row in a regular van. Next time I go to the scrap yard ill take some pics. There is work vans with every seat configuration with shelves/cages you can imagine.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

That'd be great if I was running my immigrant kids around.. No way my wife or family would let me cart the precious babies around in some homebuilt jalopy. lol Still would like to see pictures though.. blood stains and all.

heavysparky: I really like using a truck with crew/quad cab, a tradesman canopy (A.R.E. DCU) and a bedslide.. it works great. You can probably get a canopy and bedslide for $3k if you shop around.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

been considering a a full size truck with an extended cab with the third door option. also have put some consideration into a mini van. Figured just take the rear seat out. throw a cargo divider back there and be good. I do not carry much stock. so I have plenty of options to consider


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I walk to the van, I bend over and get inside where it is dry, I find all I need, than I walk back to the job looking like a walking taco. I get less wet and all my tools and stock stay out of the rain.
> 
> Seems pretty straight forward.


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If you don't carry that much stock then a pickup can be fine. 

For my service business I need a minimum amount of hardware and stock. If I get a call for a receptacle not working I need half a van shelf full of different types and colors of devices and cover plates just to be able to fix their problem. Right now I have a basement full of euro bins filled with material waiting to go on a van shelf when I finally buy it. 

I'm fed up with digging thru tubs of crap.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I been using the truck with the ARE cap for a few weeks now and haven't had to crawl in it yet. It doesn't have the cargo space a van has but it has some comfort advantages IMO. So far I been real happy. That NV does look nice tho.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, I'll be buying a van very soon.


Get a car, you really can't be a trunk slammer without a trunk to slam shut.:laughing:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

HackWork said:


> If you don't carry that much stock then a pickup can be fine.
> 
> For my service business I need a minimum amount of hardware and stock. If I get a call for a receptacle not working I need half a van shelf full of different types and colors of devices and cover plates just to be able to fix their problem. Right now I have a basement full of euro bins filled with material waiting to go on a van shelf when I finally buy it.
> 
> I'm fed up with digging thru tubs of crap.


 
Cool Thanks guy. I am lucky in my service area there is just 2 colors of devices. Now if I wanted to expand my market to the " uppity" subdivisions. I would need way too much stock.

Right now all my day to day stock fits in 2 totes. But I try to stick to the bigger jobs. So stock on hand is not really a big day


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> I agree.. Bedslide all the way!
> 
> You can use almost 100% of the cargo space and never have to crawl or climb into anything, ever.


I like that


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Here's what I use for service work, mainly residential.
> 
> It starts off with the tray, this is a Husky and costs about $6. It's strong as hell, I have about 12 of these loaded with various tools and material for different tasks. I like it because there is extra space in which I can load it with the tools and material I will need for each task I may be doing at that time. All the tools and stuff gets thrown into it so it's easy to move on to the next area and everything is easy to grab out of it, no digging around.
> 
> ...


I really like how you keep all the tools looking brand new. You must really take care of them.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Is that the new brushed M12 drill? How are you liking it? Does it do a decent job spinning a spade bit?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Is that the new brushed M12 drill? How are you liking it? Does it do a decent job spinning a spade bit?


No, it's the normal one, I got it on sale right before the brushless Fuel models were released.

It works very well, the Fuel would have been even better.


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Having material and tools neatly laid out on van shelves is 10 times better than having it packed into tubs and containers and put on a slider like in that picture.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nick.pei said:


>


That's a little better access than the other picture, but the shelves are less than half as heigh as what could be put into a high roof van, so you are loosing over twice the storage space. Nevermind all the room down the middle of a van that you would have to store stuff.

I'm not bashing that setup, I just don't think it'll work for me.


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

around here I always assume that an electrician working out of a pickup truck is just a laid off union guy. Not sure how anyone could do full scale electrical construction and not want a van.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

mikeyrob said:


> around here I always assume that an electrician working out of a pickup truck is just a laid off union guy. Not sure how anyone could do full scale electrical construction and not want a van.


I don't even do full scale and I wanted to get a box truck!


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

HackWork said:


> That's a little better access than the other picture, but the shelves are less than half as heigh as what could be put into a high roof van, so you are loosing over twice the storage space. Nevermind all the room down the middle of a van that you would have to store stuff.
> 
> I'm not bashing that setup, I just don't think it'll work for me.


It's just a pointless setup for service trucks. Once you have the bed slider and all of the "boxes", you no longer have a pickup truck. You basically have a poorly designed van. 

I'm not saying that bed sliders are pointless, but the two posted in this thread certainly are.

You will be much happier still having a pickup truck AND a van, not a ****ty attempt at making a pickup van conversion. :whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> I don't even do full scale and I wanted to get a box truck!


I definitely see you as more of a pick up guy.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

nick.pei said:


>


That's awesome man, good job!

I always left my bed empty, so I could fill it with material for jobs. But as the new construction is winding down and the service is ramping up.. I think I need to build something like that as well. 

What's on the other side? Can you post more pics? I think it's brilliant.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mikeyrob said:


> around here I always assume that an electrician working out of a pickup truck is just a laid off union guy. Not sure how anyone could do full scale electrical construction and not want a van.


I've been doing it for years,I've never liked vans.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> I definitely see you as more of a pick up guy.


Lamont , you big dummy !


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I've been doing it for years,I've never liked vans.


Your's is different because you don't have a cap or anything so the entire 4' center of the bed is a waste, IMO. It's only good for stuff that you load up for that day, and you don't take your eyes off of, and if it doesn't rain :thumbup: It's pretty much the same as what I am using now, which sucks for service.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Coming home tonight I was driving beside another electrician who had almost the exact same setup as me. Except he had an f250 or f350, not sure but it was diesel and he had a REAL TALL canopy.

It's becoming more common to see trades guys using trucks. I'm real happy with a truck and canopy.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Coming home tonight I was driving beside another electrician who had almost the exact same setup as me. Except he had an f250 or f350, not sure but it was diesel and he had a REAL TALL canopy.
> 
> It's becoming more common to see trades guys using trucks. I'm real happy with a truck and canopy.


You could most likely load everything that you have in your bed right now onto the shelves of a van. That would give you easy access to it.

The thing is, you would still have the center of the van empty to load with more stuff. You could probably fit as much down the center of a 10' long by 30" wide by 53" tall van as you can in the bed of a pickup truck. So that means you have almost twice the storage space if needed.


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> That's awesome man, good job!
> 
> I always left my bed empty, so I could fill it with material for jobs. But as the new construction is winding down and the service is ramping up.. I think I need to build something like that as well.
> 
> What's on the other side? Can you post more pics? I think it's brilliant.



Not my truck, and I no longer for that company but I really liked working out of that truck.

The center between the sides is open wide enough for a 6' step ladder and shovel. And a set of rack-a-teers on the top part upside down (You can see in picture if you look closely.

The opposite side has the tool chest which is at the back corner. If i remember correctly, the rest of the bottom side was open for rolls of NMD and BX, and shelf's and bins for recp's and switches cover plates etc And possible 1/2" thru 1" benders.

If I come across the truck on my travels I will get some more pics.

The bed slide was custom made at a welding shop and has no "tray style" sides which interfere with what you decide to put on for shelving or tool chests


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Your's is different because you don't have a cap or anything so the entire 4' center of the bed is a waste, IMO. It's only good for stuff that you load up for that day, and you don't take your eyes off of, and if it doesn't rain :thumbup: It's pretty much the same as what I am using now, which sucks for service.


I've had stuff stolen off of jobs,but never out of the truck bed it's self ,however the truck has been broken into,sucks no matter what you're driving.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

If you want to stay in the pickup size range this is a good option.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> If you want to stay in the pickup size range this is a good option.


I agree with that 100%. That's like Harry's truck but it's got the enclosed center section so you can leave lots of stuff there.

Having to empty and then refill my open bed is one of the biggest pains in the ass I am having now.


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

mikeyrob said:


> around here I always assume that an electrician working out of a pickup truck is just a laid off union guy. Not sure how anyone could do full scale electrical construction and not want a van.



True, you don't see many electricians in pick-ups in this part of the state. There's only one I can think of. Speaking of seeing, seen ****ie B around lately? Is he still borrowing your ladders? 

Hahaha, his name got flagged. Let's try Richard instead.


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

PetrosA said:


> True, you don't see many electricians in pick-ups in this part of the state. There's only one I can think of. Speaking of seeing, seen ****ie B around lately? Is he still borrowing your ladders?
> 
> Hahaha, his name got flagged. Let's try Richard instead.


I think this went right over my head...


----------

